# New Species?



## Dark_Psyde (Feb 15, 2011)

found this frog its a spotted marsh frog but i've never seen one with these colours before!.. anyone else seen anything like this? there is only one picture on google images when u type in 'red spotted marsh frog' but it looks no where near as good as this one  check it out:


----------



## Virides (Feb 15, 2011)

Open up a photobucket account


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

Ditto. Don't use some weird file hosting site. The links aren't even working.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 15, 2011)

I managed to open it. Although I don't know the species, it does look very familiar to me. I doubt its a new species so it shouldn't exactly be in reptile news...


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 15, 2011)

just a normal spotted marsh frog....
a nice one too !!


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

Extremely nice Marshy.


----------



## killimike (Feb 15, 2011)

Now working for some reason! Computers.... But still, seriously, photobucket 

Cute frog!


----------



## Dark_Psyde (Feb 15, 2011)

photobucket aint working but i'll try again


----------



## antaresia_boy (Feb 15, 2011)

try tinypic, it's what I use for all my pics


----------



## Dark_Psyde (Feb 15, 2011)

got photobucket working )


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 15, 2011)

it its illegal to catch wildcaught reptiles btw if you didnt know


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> it its illegal to catch wildcaught reptiles btw if you didnt know


 
catching them out of captivity is ok yea? lol


----------



## wasgij (Feb 15, 2011)

its just a normal marsh frog, alot of them look like that. sorry to rain on your parade.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 18, 2011)

wasgij said:


> its just a normal marsh frog, alot of them look like that. sorry to rain on your parade.



Yeah but its still a pretty sweet looking frog


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 18, 2011)

Where are you from?


----------



## Jen (Feb 18, 2011)

Off topic, but is that rosemary?


----------



## damian83 (Feb 18, 2011)

i have water like that to try and reattract the frogs and bluies i use to see until it dried up here, hopefully like me your not trying to keep them...


----------

